# شرح عن pic بالعربي



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (4 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اول شى مقدملك هدية شرح عن ال pic بالعربي 
تانى شى عوز استفسار عن داءرة اسمها
Walsh transform
ويااااريت اتساعدوني لانه عندي مشروع تخرج ولزمانى اكتير 
وهل يمكن ابدال هزه الدائرة بدائرة اخره تعمل نفس عملها


والكم الف شكر


----------



## yasir_abd (7 أبريل 2007)

على مهلك عليه يامهندسة ولاء ممكن غلط بالكتابة من كثر التفكير 
اما الاخ ابفلسطينن ممكن تفيدك المواقع التالية بشرح عن walsh transform

http://mathworld.wolfram.com/WalshTransform.html

http://www.ciphersbyritter.com/ARTS/MEASNONL.HTM

وانشاء الله تستفيد :81:


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس ياسر على الرد
كمان اسمك عل اسم ابن عمتى اسمك واسم عائلتك
عل كلا شكرا اكتير لالك 
انشالله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وأتمنى مزيداً من مثل هذه المشاركات الهادفة
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

موضوع متميز..بارك الله فيك وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## remember me (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مساء الخير اريد برنامج بلغه الاسمبلي يعرض لي رقم 5 بل7- segment displayباستخدام البك16f84


----------



## محمد عدس (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## ahmedbk111 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## youwakeem (13 أبريل 2011)

عنجد الله يسلم يداك


----------



## baha momani (14 يوليو 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير ع المجهودات الرائعه


----------



## AL-SALTAN (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## grendizer (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------

